# What do you think of the snow, Peggy Sue?



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

'Nuff said!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What :GAAH: No snow suit ? :-D
:slapfloor: I just love her !


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

No, Peg has a better remedy for the cold....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

When I die I want to be reincarnated as your goat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

HerdQueen said:


> When I die I want to be reincarnated as your goat


Me too :angel::clap:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Does Peg actually know how darn lucky she is :smile:


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Does Peg actually know how darn lucky she is :smile:


Nope! She just thinks she's exceptional and deserves her treatment. She gives new meaning to the term "herd queen"! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Give Peg a hug for me


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I will. She's super soft from her vitamin supplements. 

Unfortunately she's a bit under the weather tonight, so she'll be sleeping with mommy til she feels better.


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Aww.. She's adorable!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i love Peggy Sue. i hope she feels better today!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That is one spoiled goatie! I love it!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Omg! Too spoiled! I love it..


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

My goats would be so jealous if they saw those pictures! At least she's polite enough to sleep on the rug and not on the couch or anything


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> My goats would be so jealous if they saw those pictures! At least she's polite enough to sleep on the rug and not on the couch or anything


Well, I wouldn't say that...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Peggy Sue lives in the house with us, like any other pet. 

The rest of my herd do live outside, though. Not every goat can handle the pressures of suburban life!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Ok, so she's rude, but she's still freakin adoreable!! I'm gonna get pygmies someday exclusively for house pets, I think it'd be awesome


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Axy, I have to ask - is that Peggy Sue's pint of ice cream sitting behind the sofa?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> Axy, I have to ask - is that Peggy Sue's pint of ice cream sitting behind the sofa?


:slapfloor: No, that's mine! She did hop right up to make sure there was nothing goats wanted in it, but mommy knows better than to leave unguarded ice cream. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

That is too funny! She sounds like she has personality plus! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Someone might be a little spoiled


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

No she isnt spoild at all..... (yeah... still not SPOILED) but dont tell peggy.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

My husband just told me to not even think about it...... Dork I no think our alpines would fit on the couch

But miss Claire would Tottaly fit in front of fire place


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Hahahaaa


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------

